# For those of you who are Canadian...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if Canadian Tire sells coroplast?
Or will I have to go to a more specialized store like Home Depot?

Thanks


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

My Canadian Tire has gone lame-sauce home decorating, I think you'll have to hit Home Depot.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No they don't. Try Rona or Home Depot.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Or go to Deserres, they have tons of color choice
http://www.deserres.ca/en-ca/search/cor ... 4mm/COROP/


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> Or go to Deserres, they have tons of color choice
> http://www.deserres.ca/en-ca/search/cor ... 4mm/COROP/


I was at Omer De Serres the other day actually! I wasn't sure if they had the right size though.

Do you know if the prices are better/worse there in comparison to Rona or Home Depot?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My Home Depot does not sell coroplast


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

My Homedepot sells coroplast, but only in smaller sheets.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > Or go to Deserres, they have tons of color choice
> ...


I don't know, I never bought coroplast... only "harvested" it from electoral boards :lol:


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't dealt with corpolast, but how about arts and craft stores like Michaels? I'd imagine sign shops have them too.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you have an insty prints near you?
I just stopped in and asked for a large piece. the manager sold me a 4 by 8 ft piece for $18. I had to go get my SUV, and even then i had to ask them to cut off 3 feet to get it to fit.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I dunno about canada but in the US Home depot does hot have it, and art/craft stored definitely do not have it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most of the employees at the Home Depot here will tell you they don't sell it, simply because they have no clue what it is. Even giving a description, most of them still have no clue, but they do sell it here.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Most of the employees at the Home Depot here will tell you they don't sell it, simply because they have no clue what it is. Even giving a description, most of them still have no clue, but they do sell it here.


Same here (minnesota) but it was only in smaller sheets. I found it in the way back by the lumber, it was in a rack that also had acrylic and plexi-glass (same thing?). If you ask for acrylic sheets, then look there. They had Large acrylic sheets, but not coroplast.


----------



## linda9 (Nov 26, 2010)

This might be a bit late (I noticed this thread started back in October). But I got a VERY large piece from Rona for 18 something plus tax. Later on when I was at Home Depot, I decided to check it out and see if they had it for cheaper, and turns out they have the same size for about $20. It's very large, I had to have it cut down into thirds to bring it on the subway with me. Each piece was about the width of a door and the length a bit past the half way point on a typical door.

I'm in Toront, the Rona I went to was at Warden between St. Clair and Eglinton, and the Home Depot that had the large sheet was at Gerrard Square (Pape and Gerrard). the larger sheet was right next to the smaller sheets that were like the politician signs we had on our lawns during the elections.


----------

